# how to purt a shed roof on a deck



## gbeach (Jul 7, 2009)

I have built my deck, and now need to put a shed roof over it, I don't know where to start next.


----------



## GBR (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd go to your local Building Department and ask them. You will probably need: post bases and caps for positive ties; more through-bolts at the ledger for withdrawal; a post or two at the F.P. cantilever as most jurisdictions require. They will have the answer to your questions to meet code and keep your family safe. 

http://www.palmertwp.com/code_docs/deck_details.pdf

Product Category: Post/Column Caps

Number 6 on page two and four:  http://www.ci.apple-valley.mn.us/In...tions/Informational_Handouts/deck_handout.pdf

With a permit you won't have to remove it when you sell, and you will be covered against any accidents by your Home-owner's Insurance. 

Be safe, G


----------

